# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Interesting question

## sharifhere

Folks,
   I have zip folder contents in unix and bring it to windows and unzip therby. I tried using zip, compress, gzip commands in unix, files are getting compressed as expected but when I opened zipped archive in windows winzip , it says "No Zip/Bad Slip or Invalid Archive". I shud say here that i used ftp to download zipped file.  I even i tried tar command in unix. tar works fine and file is also unzipped  by winzip. Now the issue is winzip is zipping only parent folder + files present 1st folder in level contents traversal is not done to lnext folder in level1, whereas level0 is ur parent directory or starting point.

    Level0 ->     Fold1
                        |
Level1->   Fold2      Fold3  Fold4

After extract:

                  FOld1
                   |
                Fold2   (Fold2,3 are missing)

Guys pls put in ur suggestions.
Thanks,
Sharif.S

----------


## kalayama

I'm 99% sure that you downloaded the file through ftp in ASCII mode.

Set download type to binary first.

Like


```
>ftp servername
(Enter user DI password)
>bin
(You shOuld see "type set to binary" message"
```

I'm sure your problem will be resolved.

-Kalayama

----------


## sharifhere

Yeah.. its working.. thanks for ur reply. I value it.

Sharif.S

----------


## kalayama

Well, Shariff whenever you feel like thanking someone, please click on the "THANKS" button at the bottom of the post. They are counted these days :Big Grin:  

-Kalayama

----------

